# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  За один день несколько писем от сбербанка

## Dmitry314

Добрый день! Сегодня за один день пришло несколько писем на личную электронную почту от якобы сбербанка. Открывать ссылки я соответственно не стал. Одна из рассылок вообще интересная-с кучей адресов в копии. Такое впечатление, что дилетант занимается рассылкой вирусов. Почитал форумы - именно такого не увидел. Если здесь есть специалист, способный посмотреть что это за вирусы и от кого-скиньте пожалуйста электронный адрес на который можно переслать данные письма. Интересует что за вирус и по возможности трассировка - откуда прилетело (может и не сообразил отправитель "спрятать" реальный ай пи). Заранее спасибо и хорошего вечера!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Добрый день!

Скорее всего, там просто фишинговые ресурсы, которые собирают учетные данные. Но можно и подробнее посмотреть: [email protected]

----------

Dmitry314

----------


## Dmitry314

Добрый день! Отправил Вам на почту два типовых письма. Посмотрите пожалуйста. Такие продолжают приходить по 1-2 письма в день.

----------


## olejah

Как ожидалось - ресурсы-разводилы. Первый ("поэтапно точка рф") довольно примитивен, при заходе редиректит на 48fb6[.]pro. Пытается замаскироваться под акцию от Сбербанка. Просит ввести данные.

Видимо, что-то у них там не до конца проработано. Я ввел имя "Пиня Гоффман", после этого мошеннический ресурс отредиректил меня на главную страницу Google. Скриншоты прилагаю.

Ресурс из второго письма аналогичен.

----------

Dmitry314

----------


## Dmitry314

Спасибо! Теперь всё понятно. По крайней мере, это не вирус мне закинуть хотели. Насторожило то, что "долбят" по почте ежедневно. Ещё раз спасибо и с наступающим!

----------


## olejah

*Dmitry314*, упомянул ваш случай в новости, если вы не против - https://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2018-12-26-1447/28450  :Smiley:

----------

Dmitry314

----------


## Dmitry314

Без проблем! С наступающими праздниками!

----------


## Dmitry314

Добрый день! Подниму ещё раз эту тему. Подскажите пожалуйста, как можно избавиться от получения подобного рода рассылок. Завалили мне всю почту, хотя пользуюсь ей исключительно в личных=рабочих целях и нигде её сильно не высвечиваю, где попало не регистрируюсь. Фильтры настроены, но 50% в спам не попадает. Сменить адрес почты тоже не могу. Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Зинка

Уважаемый *olejah*, 

А можно - я тоже на Ваш мэйл перешлю письмо от Гугла, про которое писала ?
https://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=221818
Это настоящее или фишинг ?

----------


## olejah

Конечно.

*Добавлено через 11 часов 41 минуту*

*Зинка*, в письме ничего криминального. Похоже, кто-то действительно указал ваш адрес в качестве резервного. Рекомендую отвязать его - "Это не Ваш аккаунт? Нажмите здесь". Тогда вам приходить подобное не будет.

----------

Зинка

----------


## Зинка

*Зинка*, в письме ничего криминального. Похоже, кто-то действительно указал ваш адрес в качестве резервного. Рекомендую отвязать его - "Это не Ваш аккаунт? Нажмите здесь". Тогда вам приходить подобное не будет.[/QUOTE]

Спасибо.
У меня еще одно письмо есть. То - явно криминальное.
Но не знаю, насколько опасное.

----------

